# washing machine maytag



## lemarble (Sep 15, 2012)

machine is spinning but not fast enough to get all the water out


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds like a slipping drive belt.
If you Google the make and model number of your washer lots of trouble shooting guides, manuals and parts break downs come up.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

belt slipping, tub bearing getting tight, rusty motor carriage are 3 possible problems that come to mind


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've even seen a leaking pump seal cause it.
It was a tiny spray hitting the belt causing it to slip but it would not be enough to show up on the floor, the water would just evaperate when it hit the hot belt.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

*Temporary* fix for slipping belt is spray can of belt dressing. I really don't know how long the temporary is. Used it once on washer, lasted several years when other problems with washer lead to new machine B4 belt breakage or slippage recurrence. Have used it on table saw, again just once. Dressing supposedly can lead to belt weakening, but never had a problem. I have an almost full can of dressing, years old, but you can borry it if you want.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

i fixed one that had a blockage of lint in the pump itself. the pump empties the washer, the spinning gets the water out of the clothes. i would look at the pump as others recommended, be it belt or pump or clogged hose.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Good point ,Danny. My washer is hard connected to drain. Drain line or sewer blockages can prevent all water from draining. if its hardewares tite bearing, belt dressing is also pulley de-glazer.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

notmrjohn said:


> *Temporary* fix for slipping belt is spray can of belt dressing. I really don't know how long the temporary is. Used it once on washer, lasted several years when other problems with washer lead to new machine B4 belt breakage or slippage recurrence. Have used it on table saw, again just once. Dressing supposedly can lead to belt weakening, but never had a problem. I have an almost full can of dressing, years old, but you can borry it if you want.


belt dressing on washer belts always a bad idea. Washer belts are designed to slip in the initial stages of the spin. If you put belt dressing on them they will cause motor overheating and usually cause the motor to kick out on the overload.


----------



## awd (Sep 4, 2012)

is this maytag neptune washer?


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Weak idler pulley spring? I dunno about this washer, some have a few holes for spring so you can adjust if spring gets weak or belt stretched.
Most one speed motor, belt driven things that start under load have some kind of slippage or speed adjustment provision. Sprung idler pulleys, transmissions and centrifical clutches assist in that. 

"belt dressing on washer belts always a bad idea" its usually a bad idea on anything, you're basically disolving part of the belt. I'm sure an overly tight or "grippy" belt is not good for motor or other parts, but mine ran for years with no problems in drive train after belt dressing. Just sayin'. 

Was a Kenmore, don't remember what it really was, but found lots under various names all lookin the same set out on curbs. I'd stop, take look and if had right parts in good shape into truck and hauled home. Canabalized for long time. Finally Mrsnot got tired of washers hidden behind house, and when timer went. it was out on our curb. Less than hour B4 someone looking for parts came along. Was expecting scrap man, he showed up week later and hauled away bare bones of others. Wave of fear went thru dryers sittin out there, were they next? Yes, soon ruthlessly stripped of parts and gone. 

awd, something particular about neptune?

*lemarble*, sorry about all that With washer unplugged, back off, reach under an see if belt is loose, just pull it around pulleys and see if it slides, push or pull middle of belt horizontally and see if it moves too much out of straight line. Sorta like this. With belt off, look to see how it goes around pulleys and against idler so you can put it back on right (voice of experience here) give tub some spins with hands, listen and feel for roughness or sounds from bearings or ant rollers it may have.Just rough tests, but may give you clue.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Never mind,awd, I googled it. Holey Moley! But it reminded me that one of us should have thought to ask if it was top or front loader. To ask the marble if it was positive observation that drum was spinning slow or assumption drawn from water still in tub or ideed if "not get all the water out" meant water out of tub or that clothes were still wet. If I was just spinning my pulleies on all that belt, pulley and bearing stuff and it is spinning fine, then its time to go pump, hoses, drainage, maybe even timer route.


----------

